# What can U do with Dreamweaver U can't with Golive?



## mwhite (Feb 1, 2002)

I have been using GoLive for about 2 years now. I have never used Dreamweaver and would like to know the big deal or difference?


----------



## hugheba (Feb 1, 2002)

From my experience I really don't see any huge differences between the two applications as far as function.

The main difference is the interface. Golive has a more "Adobesque" interface which you'd be familiar with if working in Photoshop and Illustrator with is tool panels.

Dreamweaver tool panels are limited to about two or three main ones, (more can be turned on).

Both have the ability to have 3rd party plugins or extensions.  Both have limited support for building datadriven sites but they have differing approches to them.

I actually prefer Golive over Dreamweaver.  I find it's interface more intuitive. 

Many of my students have converted from Dreamweaver to Golive once they get the feel and orientation of the interface, which doesn't take long.

I suggest you just go with one you find the easiest to use.


----------



## rinse (Feb 1, 2002)

i prefer Dreamweaver to GoLive... I find that it writes HTML in a more standardized way and is easy to customize...

I also do a lot of Flash work and Dreamweaver works well with that, too.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

goLive=Adobe
dreamW=macromedia

enough said


----------



## evildan (Feb 20, 2002)

I've used both... 

I find myself using GoLive all the time. I tried to switch, because I heard the DreamWeaver had more functionality to it's code, but after much testing, I found Dreamweaver just has a different set of problems. I ended up switching back becuase I like Adobe's interface. Seems kind of a lame excuse to cause a switch, but it didn't take much for me to switch in the first place, so I guess it shouldn't have to take much to switch back.

If  you know HTML, you can always de-bug from either programs "source" window. I've stuck with GoLive since they made the revision to not rewrite the source code. That was really messing up my CDML tags at the time.


----------



## bighairydog (Feb 25, 2002)

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Golive writes much better HTML now, and has always done better syntax highlighting for hand-coding. Golive 6 looks like it actually doess a pretty good job of writing PHP or ASP database code for you too, which would be increadible.
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;I always write the final HTML/JavaScript/PHP/ASP by hand, but as a tool for making a functional mock-ups, Golive 6 is going to blow DreamWeaver out of the water.
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;If you use PhotoShop, there's a feature in GL6 that you'll love - it imports full layered photoshop files, and lets you slice and optimise them within GoLive as you make the page - beat that!

I like adobe because they gave me a free PowerBook G4, which was very nice of them

Bernie     )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

I was thinking about buying GoLive or Dreamweaver.  

I think I will go with GoLive 6.0 because I can get it bundled with Livemotion 2.0 for under $100 !!! ahahahaha Screw Macromedia.


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 27, 2002)

As an semi-active Dreamweaver 4 user*, I can say Dreamweaver is a great HTML writer.  BUT, one hugely frustrating thing about the HTML source editor is that when you use your arrow keys to move the cursor around, it
_AC C  E   L    E     R      A       T       E        S   !   !   !_

That sucks, because it basically forces you to use the mouse when you want to delve into code, which can be inconvenient.

Does any other DW users have the same problem?  This is the first time I've actually done anything about the problem, so I don't know if Macromedia has a Technote or anything.

* Check out my company's website, which I almost exclusively use Dreamweaver to design.


----------

